# Oil Problem!



## Cody_dub (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm new to the VW engine, and yesturday I changed the oil by myself. After I was done, and went to fill it back up, it only took about one quart. I thought this was very strange. Today, I checked it, and it was low, so I put more in, which totaled two quarts in it. I know this car doesn't take two quarts of oil, that's just *uckery.


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

what motor? what do you mean only took one quart? so right now you only have three quarts total in the engine? unless this is an aircooled motor, you need more oil.


----------



## kpaskdub (Mar 23, 2010)

what do you mean it only too a quart lol? and yeah bro you need like 5 to 51/2 quarts


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

As you were told in your double-post, verify that the dipstick tube is intact first. The 2.0 engine should hold 4.5qts IIRC.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Did you use one of those Pella oil extractors and vacuum drain from the topside? Odds a very good that you did not get all of the old oil out. I have done 11 oil changes on my A5 by draining from the drain plug and have always got out about 41/2 Liters,

It sounds like you need to get a better understanding of how to do an oil and filter change Correctly. Doing your own maintenance is a big responsibility because you can FUBAR you car if you don't do the maintenance procedures correctly.

I would start over and drain the oil at the drain plug. You will want the car to be level when you drain the oil. If you have an aluminum pan, you will need to get a torque wrench of the correct range to tighten the pan bolt because aluminum pans are super easy to strip. The torque on my TDI with an aluminum pan is 22 Foot Pounds.


----------

